# Teflon sheets...shiny or matte finish?



## HoustonPrideWear (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi. Most of the posts I've read mention how a teflon sheet will leave a sheen, or shiny finish, to heat transfers. I came across a teflon sheet at Imprintables that said it is used to acheive a matte finish.

Any help with this? I'm using inkjet transfers on both lights and darks and I want a matte finish.

Thanks, Liz


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Liz. The inkjet paper is a matte finish for the light shirts. The finish on the inkjet paper for darks is glossy


----------



## HoustonPrideWear (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks. But how can the same Teflon sheet have these 2 different effects on the transfer?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I am not familiar with the Imprintables product that you mentioned.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

A Teflon sheet will generally leave a shiny finish. If you want a matte finish, it is best to use silicone coated parchment paper. Hope this helps.


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> A Teflon sheet will generally leave a shiny finish. If you want a matte finish, it is best to use silicone coated parchment paper. Hope this helps.



how long can i use "silicone coated parchment paper" for?

the teflon sheet i was using could last even after pressing 200 t-shirts

i am also looking for something that would give my t-shirts a matte look

please help!

thanks in advance


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

The silicone parchment paper sheets can be used a couple of times each, but you can buy them in bulk at a pretty good price. Here is a link to a place I purchase it from Matfer Bourgeat EXOPAP - Parchment Paper. They are large sheets, so if you design is a smaller size you can also cut them down. They do work great though, and for me work way better getting even heat, then the teflon sheets. That is just my opinion though, I know there are some who prefer the teflon also. Its really a matter of choice, but the teflon will cause a gloss look to the item they are used with.


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> The silicone parchment paper sheets can be used a couple of times each, but you can buy them in bulk at a pretty good price. Here is a link to a place I purchase it from Matfer Bourgeat EXOPAP - Parchment Paper. They are large sheets, so if you design is a smaller size you can also cut them down. They do work great though, and for me work way better getting even heat, then the teflon sheets. That is just my opinion though, I know there are some who prefer the teflon also. Its really a matter of choice, but the teflon will cause a gloss look to the item they are used with.



thanks for quick reply...

and what about this silicon sheet that i have been hearing about, i heard it also gives matte look... do you have any info on it? as to how many times can that be used

and where can i buy from

these perchment paper, i would like to try with a sample first, do you think the supplier of it will send a sample package?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

HoustonPrideWear said:


> Thanks. But how can the same Teflon sheet have these 2 different effects on the transfer?


 
Do you have a link to the product you are wondering about?


----------

